# مقولة فى برجك



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مقولة فى برجك ​ 
الحمل:"اذا تعتذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن اخاك ". ( الانبا بيمن المتوحد)​

الثور:"اسكن اينما شئت ولكن اياك ان تسيء الي من تسكن معهم". (الانبا بيمن المتوحد)​ 
الجوزاء:"لاتكن صغير النفس ولا تفكر في السوء بل كن وديعا فان الودعاء فان الودعاء برثون الارض ". ( الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين )​ 

الرسطان:"الصلاة هية مصدر واساس لبركات لا تحصي هي قوية للغاية والصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور" . ( القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)​ 

الاسد:"ليكن صحابك بالالاف وكاتم اسرارك من الالف واحد" . (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)​ 

العذراء:"انتم تشاتاقون ان ترو ثيابه اما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا ان تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتاكلوه وتقبلوه في داخلكم . ( القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)​ 

الميزان:"باستطاعتنا ان اردنا الا نكون في الجسد ولا علي الارض بل في الروح في السماء". (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)​ 


العقرب:"نحن الذين وهبت لنا الحياة الابدية نصنع الاعمال الحسنة لا لاجل الجزاء بل لحفظ النقاوة التي وهبت لنا (القديس مرقس الناسك)​ 


القوس:"افرحوا بكمال اخوتكم وضعوا نفوسكم لهم وتشبهوا بهم واحزنوا علي بعضهم". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير )​ 

الجدي:"ان غضب احدعلي اخيه واخوته فلا يستريح له بال قبل ان يصلحه بحلاوة المحبة". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)​ 

الدلو:"لا تقبلو في فكركم ولا تصوروا في كلامكم اي انسان بانه شرير فالقلب النقي ينظر كل الناس انقياء". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)​ 

الحوت:"هوذا الرب قد حلنا من عبودية الشيطان فلا نعد نربط انفسنا او نستعبدها بسوء راينا". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)​​ 



​


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو اوي يا كوكومان
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_الحمل:"اذا تعتذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن اخاك ". ( الانبا بيمن المتوحد)
ميرسي خااااااااااااااالص يا كوكو​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

veronika قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوي يا كوكومان​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يا فيرونيكا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _الحمل:"اذا تعتذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن اخاك ". ( الانبا بيمن المتوحد)​_
> 
> _ميرسي خااااااااااااااالص يا كوكو_​


 

مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا جدا يا مان

ميرسيييييييييي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا مان​
> 
> 
> ميرسيييييييييي​


مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Esther (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_ميرسى جدا جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد ده
عاشت ايديك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> _ميرسى جدا جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد ده_​
> 
> _عاشت ايديك_​


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا استر 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الدلو:"لا تقبلو في فكركم ولا تصوروا في كلامكم اي انسان بانه شرير فالقلب النقي ينظر كل الناس انقياء". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)



جميله قوووي يا كوكو


مرسي ليك[/center]​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا مايكل  
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> الدلو:"لا تقبلو في فكركم ولا تصوروا في كلامكم اي انسان بانه شرير فالقلب النقي ينظر كل الناس انقياء". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)



موضوع حلو اوووي يا كوكومان كالعادة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وميحرمناش من مواضيعك الجامدة دي


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا سوسنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## fteriiz (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي ليكم جدا 0


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> الاسد:"ليكن صحابك بالالاف وكاتم اسرارك من الالف واحد" . (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا كوكو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااا اخي كوكو

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ياكوكو


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا  
                       تيتي


----------



## fteriiz (22 ديسمبر 2008)

30::heat::hlp::crazy_pil





fteriiz قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> تيتي


----------



## gigi angel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الجدي:"ان غضب احدعلي اخيه واخوته فلا يستريح له بال قبل ان يصلحه بحلاوة المحبة". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)

مرسى اوى يا كوكو


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو

شكرا كوكو مان

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> الميزان:"باستطاعتنا ان اردنا الا نكون في الجسد ولا علي الارض بل في الروح في السماء". (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)
> 
> 
> 
> العقرب:"نحن الذين وهبت لنا الحياة الابدية نصنع الاعمال الحسنة لا لاجل الجزاء بل لحفظ النقاوة التي وهبت لنا (القديس مرقس الناسك)


​مقولتين اجمل من بعض هتقولى انت الميزان والعقرب ازاى هقولك انا مولود يوم23/10 باليل الساعه 12 يعنى مولود فى برجين مع بعض هههههه
شفت حد كده قبل كده​


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا  موضوع زى الفل ...


----------



## hmmm (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا                   شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

fteriiz قال:


> مرسي ليكم جدا 0


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا كوكو*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدااااااااا اخي كوكو
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> موضوع جميل ياكوكو


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

germen قال:


> الجدي:"ان غضب احدعلي اخيه واخوته فلا يستريح له بال قبل ان يصلحه بحلاوة المحبة". (القديس مكاريوس الكبير)
> 
> مرسى اوى يا كوكو


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جيريمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> موضوع حلو
> 
> شكرا كوكو مان
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أميره

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> مقولتين اجمل من بعض هتقولى انت الميزان والعقرب ازاى هقولك انا مولود يوم23/10 باليل الساعه 12 يعنى مولود فى برجين مع بعض هههههه
> 
> شفت حد كده قبل كده​


 
ههههههههههه

لغايه دلوقتى ماكنتش شوفت 

بس لسه شايف دلوقتى 

ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياباشا موضوع زى الفل ...


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سيزار 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

hmmm قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااا


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا hmmm

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## العجايبي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ياكوكو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السرطان:"الصلاة هية مصدر واساس لبركات لا تحصي هي قوية للغاية والصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور" . ( القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم)
مرسي خالص علي المقولة والموضوع يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الجوزاء*

*جميييييييله خالص المقوله*

*شكرا ياكوكو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

